# [PPC] Yaboot non bootta... [SOLVED]

## stefanonafets

Come da subject, ma mi spiego meglio.

Ho un PowerBook 12" (come già fatovi notare in un altro centinaio di post  :Smile:  ) e, visto che ho un pò di tempo durante 'ste vacanze, ci sto installando Gentoo... Bene, seguendo + o - alla lettera la guida di silian, e sono arriato senza grossi problemi all'installazione del bootloader, quindi 

```
#exit

#yabootconfig -t /mnt/gentoo
```

Mi chiede se voglio fargli scrivere su hda4 (che è la partizione di bootstrap), gli dico di sì e mi risponde così:

```
...

Creating a simple /mnt/gentoo/etc/yaboot.conf ...

hpmount: /dev/hda3 this is not a HFS+ volume (unknown error 4294967295)

Running mkfboot to make the disk bootable...

Done

Configuration complete. Blablabla...
```

Bene, allora smonto tutto e riavvio per vedere se funge o no...

No. Non fungem parte Mac Os normalmente.

Praticamente non mi ha installato niente penso...

Che fo??

Ps, la tabella delle partizioni è distribuita così:

hda1: tabella di allocazione

hda2: 120Mb lasciatimi vuoti dall'installazione di Panther (?)

hda3: Panther

hda4: bootstrap

hda5: swap

hda6: ReiserFS

Grazie in anticipo!

----------

## alexbr

Secondo quello che ho visto da silian devi tenere premuto control all'avvio; poi, selezioni la voce di linux ed entri con linux... infine dai yabootconfig senza opzioni all'avvio di linux se vuoi utilizzarlo come default

----------

## silian87

proprio cosi'. Non l'ho messo nella guida, perche' con macosx 10.27 non dava questo problema, mentre con pather si. Ah, metti gli ultimi ppc-development-sources, (2.6.0 benh2), ed il tuo powerbook 12 andra' 200mhz piu' veloce.

----------

## Samos87

Io ho Panther e non ho questo problema... Parte subito yaboot...  :Confused: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

>  Io ho Panther e non ho questo problema... Parte subito yaboot... 

 

Si, anche io, ma non la prima volta che ho aggiornato a panther. Per far partire subito yaboot occorre fare prima un yabootconfig da linux.[/code]

----------

## Samos87

 :Smile: 

Ah, ecco   :Very Happy: 

Il mio Powerbook mi è arrivato già con Panther, quindi yabootconfig l'ho dato durante l'installazione   :Very Happy: 

Svelato il mistero   :Exclamation:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Menkalinan

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bene, allora smonto tutto e riavvio per vedere se funge o no...
> 
> No. Non fungem parte Mac Os normalmente.
> ...

 

Io ho risolto spostando la partizione di bootstrap nei 120Mbyte lasciati vuoti. Magari il Mac cerca una partizione di bootstrap fino a una certa distanza dall'MBR e poi lascia perdere e parte col primo che vede... boh. Comunque ti assicuro che così funziona.

----------

## micron

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Ah, metti gli ultimi ppc-development-sources, (2.6.0 benh2), ed il tuo powerbook 12 andra' 200mhz piu' veloce.

 

Per quale motivo?  :Shocked: 

Può funzionare anche con un ibook G4?

----------

## Samos87

 *micron wrote:*   

>  *silian87 wrote:*   Ah, metti gli ultimi ppc-development-sources, (2.6.0 benh2), ed il tuo powerbook 12 andra' 200mhz piu' veloce. 
> 
> Per quale motivo? 
> 
> Può funzionare anche con un ibook G4?

 

E' che i nuovi g4 dei nuovi Powerbook hanno un funzionamento diverso da quelli vecchi (che ora montano gli ibook) , hanno infatti un funzionamento più simile ai nuovi g5, per questo non sono ancora supportati pienamente e girano "castrati" sotto Linux.... Con la relase del kernel patchata benh 2.6.0-benh2 il processore gira ad una frequenza più alta (é un mezzo bugfix   :Very Happy:  ) ma non ancora al pieno delle sue potenzialità.

Siccome gli Ibook montano i g4 che montavano la vecchia serie dei powerbook la compilazione di quel kernel non dovrebbe apportare cambiamenti   :Wink: 

Ciao.

----------

## stefanonafets

Oki, nn so quale fosse effettivamente il problema, ma in una botta sola ho ricompilato il kernel, spostato la partizione di bootstrap nei 120Mb vuoti, ridato yabootconfig, riavivato e premendo control all'avvio la Gentoo va che è una bellezza (  :Shocked:  veloooceeee....)

Ho altre domande da fare, ma questo non è nè il luogo ne il momento...

----------

## silian87

Allora.... La storia della velocita' e' un po' diversa....

In pratica io ho parlato con Ben in persona (colui che rilascia le patch benh) e mi ha spiegato che non e' ancora riuscito a scrivere un driver per far funzionare la cpu frequency scaling sui nuovi POWERBOOK e anche sui nuovi IBOOK. Il problema affligge tutti e due i processori. In fpratica con versioni del kernel inferiori a 2.6.0-r2 i processori 1ghz dei powerbook, vanno realmente a 610mhz e con un fsb (front side bus) di 102mhz invece di 172mhz. Sui powerbook 1,25ghz vanno a 767mhz con un fsb di 102mhz. I powerbook so che vanno piu' lenti, ma non so di quanto. Questa nuova patch 2.6.0-r2 non introduce il cpufreq scaling, ma porta i powerbook da 610mhz a 800mhz e da 767mhz a 900mhz. Mi sembra di aver capito che con questa patch vanno piu' veloci anche gli iBook, ed gli Ibook 1ghz, vanno ora a 900mhz. Quindi l'upgrade a questa nuova versione e' piu che consiglita. Un amico di ben mi ha detto che entro 2 settimane ben dovrebbe scrivere il driver cpufreq e risolvere ogni problema. (speriamo).....

Quindi switchate al nuovo kernel, con un bel:

```

emerge ppc-development-sources

```

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Un amico di ben mi ha detto che entro 2 settimane ben dovrebbe scrivere il driver cpufreq e risolvere ogni problema. (speriamo).....

 

Quindi signori tra un paio di settimane rifarò i famosi test di compilazione per paragonare il G4 al barton 2500+: l'ultima volta il G4 le aveva prese, ma correva anche con un handicap non da poco quindi...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## silian87

Pensa che io avevo fatto la prova contro un 1400mhz (athlon non xp) con gentoo contro il mio nuovo powerbook 1000mhz, ed aveva vinto di poco il 1400mhz..... e ppensare che allora il mio andava a 610mhz...   :Laughing:  . Se ci provo ora pu' darsi che lo batto!

Comunque saerete tutti avvisati di eventuali news sul caso "Powerbooks (and ibooks) low speed)"

Sempre moderatori permettendo   :Laughing:  .

Casomai scrivero' una letterina a Ben il primop o il secondo dell'anno. A proposito, auguri per l'anno nuovo (porta sfiga farli in anticipo?)  :Wink: 

Ah, beccatevi la mia camera (foto di un giorno fa): http://utenti.lycos.it/marentaxdevelop/immagini/stanze/stanza_di_silian.jpg

E qui ci sono altre foto, trovatemi....:http://utenti.lycos.it/marentaxdevelop/immagini/

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## tolipth

Ci sono benchmarck tra gli ibook 12'' e o pb 12''?

Naturalmente sotto OsX 

ciao

----------

## micron

Grazie per i chiarimenti, non vedo l'ora di cimentarmi di prima persona con il mio nuovo ibook!

Doveva arrivare per Natale, ma quel maledetto negozio...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## alexbr

 *Quote:*   

> Pensa che io avevo fatto la prova contro un 1400mhz (athlon non xp) con gentoo contro il mio nuovo powerbook 1000mhz, ed aveva vinto di poco il 1400mhz..... e ppensare che allora il mio andava a 610mhz...  . Se ci provo ora pu' darsi che lo batto! 

 

Silian, non ingigantire sempre le cose...  :Smile: 

Quel programmino per "trovare le coppie di numeri primi che come somma danno un determinato numero pari" scritto in c++ ed eseguito sotto windows e sotto gentoo linux: 1. Non è un valido benchmark 2. Andava a velocità doppia sull'Athlon.  :Wink: 

----------

## Kirja

Im sorry I do not speak Italian.  I am having the same problem as stefanonafets. If someone who speaks Italian and English could reply with how the problem was solved I would be very happpy.

----------

